# Collars



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm a recovery collarholic. :biggrin: But I am justifying this. All of their current collars are made out of fabric type material or nylon. A few are from Hot Dogs All Dressed, two leather and two hydro. Woof grew out of his Hydro and Boone's is horrible looking now, I guess they were meant to withstand salt water. Their fabric/nylon collars look down right nasty from being in the woods and salt water. Is there a collar out there that is easy to clean and won't get corroaded? Even after tossing them into the washer they don't clean.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

I've never used them but seen a lot of recommendations for Dublin Dog collars for water use.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I have one of these, its made of a rubbery type material thats comfortable to dogs neck and to clean, you just wipe it off, plus it comes with a free name plate
1 in. K-9 Komfort TufFlex Center Ring Dog Collar. $9.95.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I second the Dublin dog collars. They are awesome if your dogs are in water a lot, they're quite durable.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Dublin Dog is the best...highly recommend.

You would want the All Style, No Stink....https://www.dublindog.com/Dublin-Dog-Store/index.php?cPath=1


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I have one of these: All weather dog collar - DogSport Gear


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Dublin dog doesn't make them big enough for Ranger. He takes a 26", it looks like their biggest is 21". :frown: I've never had one before but sold them and had people rave about them who had water loving dogs. Doesn't look like the K-9 Kmfort ones will fit either, their biggest size looks like 24". Would have been nice with that nameplate. I wonder though of the nameplate would get affected by the salt water? Boyfriend doesn't like the colors of the Dog Spot Gear ones. :mmph:


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Spiffy dogs has air collars and leashes. Purposely it dries fast because it is made with like a mesh material.


----------

